# Beschriftung Not- Aus Taster



## eloboys (29 Juli 2005)

Hallo,

wie sieht es mit der Beschriftung von Not-Aus Tastern aus? 
Bisher wurden bei uns ganz normale Moeller Gehäuse (einfach) mit gelbem Deckel und entsprechendem Not-Aus Taster installiert. 
Im Schaltschrank mit gelber Not-Aus Blende. Muss der einzelne Not-Aus Taster noch speziell mit "Not-Aus" beschriftet werden, 
ich meine jetzt nicht Betriebsmittelbeschriftung wie NA110. 
Gibt es da irgendeine Vorschrift?
Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruss eloboy


----------



## knabi (30 Juli 2005)

Ist mir nicht bekannt. Gefordert wird der deutliche Kontrast von rotem Pilzknopf und gelbem Hintergrund - explizite Beschriftung aber nicht.


----------

